# Noob Question - D* Mediashare Renderer



## fdigiorgio (Mar 1, 2010)

I connected my HR23 to an 8-port wired hub which is connected to my WRTS160N. I had done this for the On Demand side of D* TV.

While browsing my network connections on my HP Desktop [wired], I had found the Directv2pc and Mediashare Renderer and had no idea what they were for. Directv2pc works flawlessly on the HP.

My question, from a noob's view is: the mediashare renderer says it can stream from your desktop/laptop back through the DVR so you can watch on your HDTV. I cannot get this part to work. From what I've read here, it's my understanding this will only work with Intel Viiv which I do not have - my HP is AMD quad-core. Am I missing anything? Or am I correct in my findings?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You don't need Viiv, just setup the PC to serve the files using Windows Media Player or Tversity or Twonky.


----------



## fdigiorgio (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks JDSpencer. It was a matter of booting all the devices and now I can see everything everywhere. Now I need to find out what the acceptable frame rates for videos are as I have several AVI's that will not play because of incorrect frame rate. Thanks again...


----------



## EdL (Sep 1, 2007)

An Even Noober Question - How do you set the pc to serve the files? I also have an AMD based pc (dual core)?

Thanks,

EdL


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The simple way is to set up Windows Media Player to use the directories containing the files to serve. Usually, just the My (whatever) directories, though that can be changed.


----------

